# Looking for plowing work!!!



## jbok19 (Oct 1, 2004)

Live in McHenry Co. in Northern IL, looking for someone who has an extra plow truck that wouldn't mind me driving for them. My truck was totaled about 2 months ago and I now drive a 2WD silverado (insurance company). I'm looking to make extra $$$ this winter so I would like to be payed. If anyone in the Crystal Lake/ Algonquin area needs help consider me!!!


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

*could have work ?*

how did your truck get wrecked ?and how much exp. do you have?send me a pm


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in the aurora area and we have an extra truck, but I dont know if that's to far for ya.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

*A+ Snow Systems*

hi i am located in crystal lake with many accounts i have a truck that i will need a driver for . must have clean driving record and any subcontracts must provide liability insurance of at least 3 million dollars due to the fact we only service high end accounts..
give me a call 847-489-8008
ask for jay

WITHOUT SERVICE YOU HAVE NO CUSTOMERS
WITHOUT CUSTOMERS YOU HAVE NO WORK
WITHOUT WORK YOU STARVE!!!!!
"SERVICE IS EVERYTHING"


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

*2 skid steer operators for O'Hare*

I am looking for 2 skid steer operators for a site at O'Hare. Must be VERY DEPENDABLE and able to pass background check for security pass! You must be available 24/7. PM me with reply and pay requirements.

Thanks,


----------



## jbok19 (Oct 1, 2004)

Truck got wrecked by getting rear-ended by someone going 45mph then getting pushed into a light pole. I have a 2.5 years exp. Worked with a buddies dad for a few winters driving his F250 when he was busy. I work a regular job during the day, but can be flexible when needed.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

give me a call and i will use you for backup when needed most of my work is crystal lake...


----------

